# TiVo Roamio Pro with Lifetime for $699.99 - 3 more codes!



## spherular

For those that followed the previous thread and missed out last time, I have 3 more codes to sell.

These will likely be the last ones I can offer, so if you are interested make an offer or use the "Buy it Now" option.

http://bit.ly/1qD8F8T

The last 2 I had were bought at the full price, but all offers will be considered as I know not everyone will want a full whole home solution in one go.

Any questions, please ask


----------



## jwbelcher

How are you getting these things? Knowing that would be worth the 400 LOL


----------



## spherular

jwbelcher said:


> How are you getting these things? Knowing that would be worth the 400 LOL


It helps to know someone in the industry...I doubt that I'll get many more. If there were too many around TiVo's share price would take a hit!


----------



## spherular

I've had to drop the price to $250 as another seller with codes is wanting to stop me selling.

I don't need the money and was just trying to pay for all my TiVo purchases.

If you're interested feel free to contact me.


----------



## jwbelcher

I see someone added a listing at 129 this morning. Competition is driving the price down. 

If the CODES don't expire soon, you probably should drop the listing until the others sale.


----------



## spherular

Yeah I saw that this morning.

I'm contemplating what the best thing to do is.


----------



## TVjunky

jwbelcher said:


> How are you getting these things? Knowing that would be worth the 400 LOL


Must be friends of retailers that know how to accumulate codes

http://sellmoretivo.com/


----------



## spherular

TVjunky said:


> Must be friends of retailers that know how to accumulate codes
> 
> http://sellmoretivo.com/


It's no secret that this site exists, but TiVo don't just hand these codes out to anyone. Knowing they run checks as part of their internal audit processes, I'd hate to have my lifetime pulled because the code sourced was for ill gotten gains.

As I've said all along I have a few spare codes, and my only intention is to pay for my TiVo equipment. If I flooded eBay with codes at next to no money I would certainly upset those that bought from me in the past and someone else would step in a charge more once I'd finished.


----------



## TVjunky

jwbelcher said:


> I see someone added a listing at 129 this morning. Competition is driving the price down.
> 
> If the CODES don't expire soon, you probably should drop the listing until the others sale.


Up down up down they keep changing if no one bought at $129 what makes them think they can raise it back to $200 and they'll sell? At that price you don't need a code.

The people that paid $400 were nuts or purchasing multiple sets if that's possible because no one really knows that answer.

I think the true value is somewhere between $50 & $100 then the people with codes make money and the buyers get a good deal. Most people are not buying a stores worth they are buying for their home. The codes for $899 for roamio pro and lifetime are virtually worthless most pro's selling low $500's and PLSR code has gotten many new customers $399 lifetime


----------



## spherular

TVjunky said:


> Up down up down they keep changing if no one bought at $129 what makes them think they can raise it back to $200 and they'll sell? At that price you don't need a code.
> 
> The people that paid $400 were nuts or purchasing multiple sets if that's possible because no one really knows that answer.
> 
> I think the true value is somewhere between $50 & $100 then the people with codes make money and the buyers get a good deal. Most people are not buying a stores worth they are buying for their home. The codes for $899 for roamio pro and lifetime are virtually worthless most pro's selling low $500's and PLSR code has gotten many new customers $399 lifetime


You may well be right, but if you needed/wanted to buy that day then you pay the price on offer. I see the TiVo Slide Remote selling for $100 some places as it is out of stock on TiVo's site, most people will wait, but some just can't.

I only reduced my headline price from $400 to $350 and now $250. Other sellers have yo-yo'd, but I've only gone in one direction. The other point is that this is the "buy it now" price. I entertain all offers and have sold below the "buy it now" price as the auction shows.

Unfortunately the way eBay is set up these days, you do can't Dutch auctions anymore which would have been my preferred method. If you are selling multiple items you have to list in a fixed price auction and accept offers. This can scare off those that think you'll only take the buy it now price. At the same time selling with a buy it now of $50 stops the seller from reaching those that want/need the code most. eBay also picks up if you sell similar products on different auctions and makes it difficult enough that it is a hassle selling at different prices.

I'm sure we'll find a happy medium, but until then. The "Buy it now" is a guide and offers are always welcome


----------



## overFEDEXed

TVjunky said:


> Up down up down they keep changing if no one bought at $129 what makes them think they can raise it back to $200 and they'll sell? At that price you don't need a code.
> 
> The people that paid $400 were nuts or purchasing multiple sets if that's possible because no one really knows that answer.
> 
> I think the true value is somewhere between $50 & $100 then the people with codes make money and the buyers get a good deal. Most people are not buying a stores worth they are buying for their home. The codes for $899 for roamio pro and lifetime are virtually worthless most pro's selling low $500's and PLSR code has gotten many new customers $399 lifetime


Purchasing multiple sets as in, multiple DVR's? If so, my code that I'm selling says that it's good for up to TEN (10) DVR bundles. Actually, I put twenty items in there and it discounted them all.

Also, mine has a discount service plan like $9.99 or $300 lifetime attached to it. Some of the codes don't seem to offer that. spherular's and mine do.


----------



## spherular

overFEDEXed said:


> Purchasing multiple sets as in, multiple DVR's? If so, my code that I'm selling says that it's good for up to TEN (10) DVR bundles. Actually, I put twenty items in there and it discounted them all.
> 
> Also, mine has a discount service plan like $9.99 or $300 lifetime attached to it. Some of the codes don't seem to offer that. spherular's and mine do.


That's interesting wording you have on yours...specifically the ten limit. I have no such limit stated on mine and can simulate 99 in the shop, but whether they'd be shipped I imagine they'd want to check that order first as 99 TiVo Pro's would be $69,201 at the coupon price - I'm not sure I'd ship that amount before investigating!


----------



## overFEDEXed

spherular said:


> That's interesting wording you have on yours...specifically the ten limit. I have no such limit stated on mine and can simulate 99 in the shop, but whether they'd be shipped I imagine they'd want to check that order first as 99 TiVo Pro's would be $69,201 at the coupon price - I'm not sure I'd ship that amount before investigating!


That one person over there, babynordyn123, did a best offer on mine at $200, then retracted. I see that they have been buying the codes from other people on ebay and reselling them.

On my ten limit, the reason that I put that in there was because I have it in writing from Tivo. I can put any amount in my cart and it gives me the discount, but will it ship? I'm pretty sure that ten will so.....


----------



## spherular

overFEDEXed said:


> That one person over there, babynordyn123, did a best offer on mine at $200, then retracted. I see that they have been buying the codes from other people on ebay and reselling them.
> 
> On my ten limit, the reason that I put that in there was because I have it in writing from Tivo. I can put any amount in my cart and it gives me the discount, but will it ship? I'm pretty sure that ten will so.....


looks like you had a buyer...was it him?


----------



## overFEDEXed

spherular said:


> looks like you had a buyer...was it him?


No, I did sell it but to somebody else. The one that retracted said that he entered the wrong amount by mistake. Oh well, another one gone.

Good luck on yours.


----------



## spherular

overFEDEXed said:


> No, I did sell it but to somebody else. The one that retracted said that he entered the wrong amount by mistake. Oh well, another one gone.
> 
> Good luck on yours.


I guess it depends on how much you need the money and when. I expect to sit here for a while and not sell any and then one day I'll sell three. That's just the way it'll be.

In no rush


----------



## spherular

TVjunky said:


> Up down up down they keep changing if no one bought at $129 what makes them think they can raise it back to $200 and they'll sell? At that price you don't need a code.
> 
> The people that paid $400 were nuts or purchasing multiple sets if that's possible because no one really knows that answer.
> 
> I think the true value is somewhere between $50 & $100 then the people with codes make money and the buyers get a good deal. Most people are not buying a stores worth they are buying for their home. The codes for $899 for roamio pro and lifetime are virtually worthless most pro's selling low $500's and PLSR code has gotten many new customers $399 lifetime


Time to test the market. I'm offering one code from 99c that must sell in 3 days. I'll be interested to see what the end price is

.... 1 x code - starting at 99c - edit no longer available
http://bit.ly/1qD8F8T 4 x codes - all offers ($250 buy it now)

any questions let me know


----------



## TVjunky

I have to say at least your keeping this other guy selling on ebay honest he keeps following your lead. He is a cocky seller making claims and threatening to raise prices after his morning coffee. Look at his revisions he changes his pricing up and down he is going to piss off some of his own customers.


----------



## gamo62

He is either getting the codes from Friends and Family, or as a result of being a beta tester.


----------



## Dan203

No he's not. There is a retailer training program TiVo offers to employees of specific retail partners of theirs. Employees can take a short "class" about TiVo, take a quiz, and if they pass they get a coupon like this. My guess is he's taking the quiz over an over using his coworkers names, or maybe just fake names, to get the codes. I'm not sure how diligent TiVo is about verifying employment. Someone posted a link to the training program over in the Roamio forum if you're interested in trying to do it yourself.


----------



## TVjunky

spherular said:


> Time to test the market. I'm offering one code from 99c that must sell in 3 days. I'll be interested to see what the end price is


As i figured the other auction sold between $50 and a $100 at $89.01 closer to $100 and yours is currently at $50 with 9 hours left


----------



## spherular

TVjunky said:


> As i figured the other auction sold between $50 and a $100 at $89.01 closer to $100 and yours is currently at $50 with 9 hours left


The final price seems to be between $80 and $100...my latest is at $100 already


----------



## spherular

Dan203 said:


> No he's not. There is a retailer training program TiVo offers to employees of specific retail partners of theirs. Employees can take a short "class" about TiVo, take a quiz, and if they pass they get a coupon like this. My guess is he's taking the quiz over an over using his coworkers names, or maybe just fake names, to get the codes. I'm not sure how diligent TiVo is about verifying employment. Someone posted a link to the training program over in the Roamio forum if you're interested in trying to do it yourself.


My are through legitimate retailer routes and will be limited - this obviously can't go on forever. Not sure what the other guy is doing, if he is mining then eventually he'll get found out.

I made mistake of suggesting others could buy codes from me in forums outside of this eBay specific one - won't make that mistake after sitting on the sidelines for a few days!


----------



## spherular

TVjunky said:


> I have to say at least your keeping this other guy selling on ebay honest he keeps following your lead. He is a cocky seller making claims and threatening to raise prices after his morning coffee. Look at his revisions he changes his pricing up and down he is going to piss off some of his own customers.


I'm trying to make it fair for anyone who is genuinely interested in buying a TiVo and needs a code. I know what he is doing will annoy some people, but some people like the idea of getting a "deal".


----------



## spherular

TVjunky said:


> I have to say at least your keeping this other guy selling on ebay honest he keeps following your lead. He is a cocky seller making claims and threatening to raise prices after his morning coffee. Look at his revisions he changes his pricing up and down he is going to piss off some of his own customers.


I think he may be running out of codes...his posting price has risen and he seems to only have two codes left...

I still have some, but not many - this may be beginning of the end.

Any one interested http://bit.ly/1qD8F8T


----------

